# [Canadian NR] Harris Chan 3x3 9.80 single



## Harris Chan (Dec 2, 2007)

Yah...my first solve at the competition. Sune OLL and J perm

-Harris


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, nice! I like the reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice! Is that the first official unlucky sub-10?


----------



## joey (Dec 2, 2007)

Well. It's hard to say if Edouard Chambon's 9.90 was lucky or not.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 2, 2007)

That's just DOPE! Can't stop watching it again and again.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 2, 2007)

well...what can I say? crazy!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 2, 2007)

joey said:


> Well. It's hard to say if Edouard Chambon's 9.90 was lucky or not.



He just put the last pair in as R' F R F' to get some edges oriented, I doubt he meant do get an OLL skip on purpose.


----------



## pjk (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice Harris, although no surprise  Fastest non-lucky solve in the world! Congrats.




joey said:


> Well. It's hard to say if Edouard Chambon's 9.90 was lucky or not.



If you insert the last pair to orient 2 remaining edges and it happens to orient all the corners, it is a skip of the step in my books.


----------



## Erik (Dec 5, 2007)

We can probably discuss this for ages.
For me it wouldn't be lucky. But would it also be lucky for me if I see that the corners are solved all and do an ELL alg on purpose?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2007)

I guess in that case, Erik, you can consider that a CLL skip. So technically it would still be lucky. It would just be lucky for a different method. If someone didn't know ELL, then that solve would not be lucky because it wouldn't be lucky for the method they used to solve it. Now if you consciously forced a CLL skip, then I would say that it wasn't a lucky solve.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 25, 2008)

Alright, thanks to this thread, we finally know what was going on in that solve: http://archive.garron.us/solves/2007/harris_9_80.htm


----------

